# Robins Cinema - Camberley - may2008



## iwaniwan (May 25, 2008)

very nice venue, with perfet condition screen room, opened in august 1932. On the 15th May 2003, Camberley's last remaining original cinema, will draw it's screen curtains for the last time.
Roof burned in 2006  

some photos :










ELIO, ANDRE, ME




























quick update with some more photos

TICKET MACHINE




















ME


----------



## tarboat (May 26, 2008)

Love the projector shot. What mindless idiot could have poured paint on it?


----------



## chelle (May 26, 2008)

*R Sole thats who*



tarboat said:


> Love the projector shot. What mindless idiot could have poured paint on it?



I have to agree....its a great piece of old equipment that gave countless people hours of pleasure then this worthless scrote walks in and does this....a great example of broken britains society.

nice report by the way mate..thanxx


----------



## Foxylady (May 27, 2008)

Excellent photos, Iwaniwan.  Agree with what's been said about the projector...it's enough to make you despair.


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 27, 2008)

oh gosh that place is sexy! Great photos!!!


----------



## sjib29 (May 27, 2008)

I used to like going to the Robins Cinema in Camberley it was good value and i like art deco buildings. thanks for the photos. I might go for an explore soon before they knock it down


----------



## LargePig (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pics! Interesting to see that there's still some stuff here after the fire.

I worked at this cinema for a long time and was gutted to see that there was a fire before I got to go and see the place again 

After seeing your pics, I may have to go for a mooch about!


----------



## oldskoolkool (Jun 19, 2008)

God i remember going to see Star Wars as a kid here.This site certainly takes you back in time!


----------



## Goldfishdreams (Mar 9, 2009)

we drove past this on saturday night just as it was getting dark, i was wondering if anyone had been there


----------



## nutnut (Mar 9, 2009)

Goldfishdreams said:


> we drove past this on saturday night just as it was getting dark, i was wondering if anyone had been there



Is it still standing/derelict? thought about this xmas time, looks quite a good little explore


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW check out that projector!!


----------



## iwaniwan (Mar 9, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Is it still standing/derelict? thought about this xmas time, looks quite a good little explore



yes it is still there, however lil bit more harder to get in...


----------



## lost (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice pics, I wish I could find one like this. All the cinemas I find are either sealed up or completely destroyed.


----------

